# Tip from first time rider



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

So, I got a ping at the airport yesterday, and it was a 5-star rider. That caught my attention, so I went over to pick them up. It was nice couple, I'd say in their 30's. They wanted to go to a hotel on the other side of town during rush hour. I said what the hell, helped them load their luggage and off we went. Good conversation all the way to drop off. Found out they were first time riders (hence the 5 stars). 

They asked a lot of questions about how Uber works, how it is to drive, etc. I think the wife was thinking about doing Uber full time. Then they asked about the pay. I never once mentioned tips as I explained the pay structure and told her it varies market to market. Explained Uber taking 25% after the SRF, so on a minumum fare I'll make around $2. Said you can make money, but you'd be challenged to go into this full time right out of the gate. After arrival, I get out and help unload their luggage and check that they didn't leave anything in the truck. I turn around and the guy is there with a tip. $4 on a $23 trip. Nothing huge, but that's 20% and so unexpected. He said thank you for the information and the ride and they were off into the hotel.

Tipped, pleasant and polite riders, good conversation, they get 5 stars. Hands down. Made my night really. I ran one more trip and logged out so I could go home in a good mood after Ubering for once.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Five star passengers are the best. They are either cash tippers or they are new people that you can educate. Either way, a win-win for us


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

I love 5 star riders for that exact reason. It's almost always a very new rider so you can have a good conversation and educate them well right off the bat or an experienced rider who tips.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Similar experience early this afternoon. Really nice lady, pleasant conversation. She tipped me $20! I was elated. Then turn around to get back in the car and notice the big CPD SUV behind me with his mars lights going... I got in the car and sat a second, waived a taxi or two ahead of me, and then he moved closer. I put it in park and thought I'm busted for not flying the colors. (cleaned out the car last night but forgot to put the dang signage back in the pocket of the door).
Then he gets on his PA and shouts, "get that thing out of here!"
Never left the airport feeling happier in my life...


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

texasm203 said:


> So, I got a ping at the airport yesterday, and it was a 5-star rider. That caught my attention, so I went over to pick them up. It was nice couple, I'd say in their 30's. They wanted to go to a hotel on the other side of town during rush hour. I said what the hell, helped them load their luggage and off we went. Good conversation all the way to drop off. Found out they were first time riders (hence the 5 stars).
> 
> They asked a lot of questions about how Uber works, how it is to drive, etc. I think the wife was thinking about doing Uber full time. Then they asked about the pay. I never once mentioned tips as I explained the pay structure and told her it varies market to market. Explained Uber taking 25% after the SRF, so on a minumum fare I'll make around $2. Said you can make money, but you'd be challenged to go into this full time right out of the gate. After arrival, I get out and help unload their luggage and check that they didn't leave anything in the truck. I turn around and the guy is there with a tip. $4 on a $23 trip. Nothing huge, but that's 20% and so unexpected. He said thank you for the information and the ride and they were off into the hotel.
> 
> Tipped, pleasant and polite riders, good conversation, they get 5 stars. Hands down. Made my night really. I ran one more trip and logged out so I could go home in a good mood after Ubering for once.


And you forgot to ask them if they wanted your referral code, right?


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

DB2448 said:


> And you forgot to ask them if they wanted your referral code, right?


Damn....


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

I had one couple as a pax that I picked up from a party a mansion in Great Falls and took them to another mansion in McLean. Although they took forever to come out, it was a 6 mile ride, and they tipped me a $20. They also have a 5* rating. Tipping goes a really long way.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Jose_A said:


> I had one couple as a pax that I picked up from a party a mansion in Great Falls and took them to another mansion in McLean. Although they took forever to come out, it was a 6 mile ride, and they tipped me a $20. They also have a 5* rating. Tipping goes a really long way.


Usually people with a 5.0 rating earn it. They're either cash tippers or new to Uber (and both are good for us drivers). The former is obvious as to why, the latter is good because we have a chance to educate them. The 4.6 rated people with 20 trips or so think they know it all and believe in the "they don't need a tip, Uber says it's not necessary so I won't do it" mentality.

The obvious problem with that is Uber drivers get fed up and the "better" ones go off to better horizons while the truly desperate are forced to stay working for Uber, thus diminshing Uber's quality of drivers. I mean, honestly, what type of service can once expect in the service industry if you don't tip? How do you think your service would be if tipping your waiter/waitress "wasn't necessary." I would imagine poor customer service, long waits for being seated and even longer waits in between refills. There is a reason why service industry people deserve tips (at least the ones that do their job well).

We have to put up with plenty of jack wagons so the few nice customers that tip well make it worth it and allow us to remain positive and keep providing great service to all.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

This is why I love the American tipping culture. It keeps costs and prices down, ensures workers get paid well, and ensures high quality service. Service in American restaurants is generally better than overseas in my experience. BTW, I've been to many different countries


----------



## sltes77 (Nov 7, 2015)

I got a 20 dollar tip on an 8 dollar fare one time. It was a really drunk woman. She was in my car ready to go, but her boyfriend was still in the bar talking to his friends. So she said go in the bar and say to him "your vagina and uber are waiting." I was like WTF i'll do it for a tip. So I go and do it. But they were the worst passengers. They both brought their alcoholic beverages with them into my car, and I waited like 10 minutes for them to come out.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

sltes77 said:


> IThey both brought their alcoholic beverages with them into my car, and I waited like 10 minutes for them to come out.


Not sure of the laws in MO, but in IL you can get in a peck of trouble for an "Open Container" even if it's your passengers. Heck, I've heard that charge used for transporting a 6-pack with one can missing. The assumption is, if it's in the passenger cabin, it's the driver's responsibility.


----------



## kevin o'keefe (Nov 7, 2015)

Jose_A said:


> This is why I love the American tipping culture. It keeps costs and prices down, ensures workers get paid well, and ensures high quality service. Service in American restaurants is generally better than overseas in my experience. BTW, I've been to many different countries


And that is why it is your downfall also. Tipping is not a "culture" in most countries because it is up to the individual to judge if the service they receive is worth tipping or not. To be forced to pay a "tip tax" for service is why many people dislike the tipping culture that is the USA. Whilst other countries , without this stupid culture, the wait staff , generally , will work harder & provide much better service in the hope of getting a tip. Not too mention their wages are usually better because there is no compulsory tipping forced on patrons.


----------

